# Rally Europe



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

Wasnt sure where to post this, may not even be allowed to post it - we will wait and see if its removed!
With a business partner i have recently set up a new venture called Rally-Europe Ltd
It is based on the Gumball 3000, but a much cheaper and affordable alternative.
We will be doing some major car magazine advertising in the next month or so and it's set to be an event of a life-time.
We will be taking around 75 sports cars on a rollercoaster week around Europe covering over 3000 miles and seeing some fantastic scenery, having some great evenings and spending a day on a top European race track.
Sounds like its your kind of thing?
To read more, go to http://www.rally-europe.co.uk


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Interesting,not sure if the forum police will leave it there though 
However i do like the idea,what about a group buy for our forum members ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

lol, a group buy....
possible i guess, get 5 teams to come from here and we will offer a discount of Â£250 per team. 
cant say fairer than that


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

5 teams eh 
Â£625 each with discount,oh and don't forget the VAT !!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

think you're dreaming a bit there!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

no TT's have booked a place yet, must be someone out there that likes a bit of fun with a TT?!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

Rally-Europe start date now confirmed as May 25th to May 31st 2003
We have booked the Formula 1 track - A1 Ring Austria and the day is being run by Easy Track www.easytrack.co.uk

Also advertising in Top Gear Magazine in April, May and June, so we are expecting a lot of bookings from mid March onwards, if you want to take part or find out more please contact us or visit www.rally-europe.co.uk

Cheers


----------

